# Patches had her kids.... rough delivery. :(



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well Patches had 3 bucklings! 

The first was a BIG boy weighing just under 9 lbs and he was born breech and rolled into a ball... I couldn't get him untangled and wiggled out for the longest time ( Patches is not a big doe) he was completely limp and gone by the time I got him out. I tried to revive him for about 15 minutes but he was gone.  A beautiful, flashy, black and white moonspotted buckling and the only polled kid out of the bunch. :tears: 

However, she did have 2 other beautiful bucklings and they are doing well...full of spunk and sooooooooooooo darned cute.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So sorry about the buckling.... 

BUT OH MY FAT GOAT!!! THOSE BABIES ARE SOOOOOO CUTE!!

Congrats momma!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost one....  :hug: 


Congrats on the 2 handsome boys....they are cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Jess, I'm so sorry Patches had a rough start and lost her first, but wow are those boys adorable. Good job helping them out too :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

You did the best you could with the big buckling but I'm glad to hear that the other 2 are doing great & hopefully Patches is having a good recovery from the deliveries!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Yes, the 2 that survived are quite cute and they already have their mommas wonderful personality.  They are super friendly and already chase my kids (2 legged) around the pen. LOL Patches is doing great... she is such a good momma.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE KIDS  All 4 of them!
My goodness those are some big boys! But then again maybe I'm just used to seeing kids that are 3-5 lbs :wink:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry about the stillborn...but CONGRATS on the two healthy boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ADORABLE KIDS  All 4 of them!


 Ditto on that.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats all 4 of the kids are cute. Sorry about the first buckling but I am glad everyone else is ok.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry about the first buckling, but the other two are adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats.. Ohhhh they are too cute! Thanks for the pics! I hope mom continues to do so well. They really are beautiful


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what hunks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry about your loss, but so happy the other two are okay. And OMG they are just tooooooooo adorable! And so are your kids! How old are they? Your daughter has very pretty hair!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable goats! BEAUTIFUL children!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

HoosierShadow said:


> Sorry about your loss, but so happy the other two are okay. And OMG they are just tooooooooo adorable! And so are your kids! How old are they? Your daughter has very pretty hair!


My kiddos are 6,4 and 2.  My daughter does have the neatest hair coloring... she was born with so many natural highlights it's amazing. Lucky girl...you can't find that color in a bottle.... I know... I've tried! :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jess, Congratulations on all that you did to save the other two babies. i know it is hard to lose one but you did save two because you were there to help.

They are SO adorable. Now I am so excioted for my babies.

Oh your 2 legged kids are just as sweet also.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap: Handsome boys! Sorry you lost one.


----------

